# What song for posing music???



## Flex (Dec 18, 2003)

as some of you prob. know, i plan on competing next summer/fall for the 1st time. i am getting the mandatory poses down, but i have yet to even think about putting together a free routine.

what type of music do you tihnk is best? i can def. say without question that i will NOT being doing anything resembling a Melvin Anthony "robotic" dancing routine, which is just incredible.

many people say your physique matters with regards to what type of music. obviously it would be sooo much easier with a pic, but i dont have a dig. camera. i'm 6'1, will be competing at prob. around 210 or 220.

my strengths are that i have a small waist, my chest is my best bp, i have good forearms, calves, a decent back, good lats, shoulders and legs. my biggest weakpoint is my arms.

i was thinking the top gun theme song (by Van Halen) or maybe something like the Terminator theme song (like Melvin Anthony did in the Mr. O before he started going nuts)

so...you guys have any suggestions or input.....any thing would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

This is a good idea Flex.

I'll call my trainer cause there is this one particular song MANY bb'ers use while doing their routine in the evenings...The song is on the tip of my tonque but I cannot spit it out.....It's like a heavy metal song.

My pt also did a robotic appearance this year...which was pretty kick arse.  The music was mixed with other songs.......I've been begging him to throw that missy eliet part in as a mix...he won't though.....That flip it and reverse it song....There is this part that has a robotic rythem to it...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 18, 2003)

I'd say your best criteria are music that you know - so you can follow it along easily, especially when you are nervous and dehydrated/carbed down, makes the flow from pose to pose easier.  

Also something that the crowd (and the judges) will enjoy, so nothing too strange.  It is part performance as well - a good routine with a medium physique can beat a great bod with a crappy routine.  Just my .02...


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

Any suggestions for songs???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

What music energizes you


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

Heavy Metal. 

but don't think they wanna hear that haha.

it doesnt matter if it pumps me up. i just need something that has a certain beat that i can bang out poses to ya know....thats why i kinda like the Top Gun theme song. its not slow, but its not very fast (if that makes sense). and the music sorta "hits" hard every few seconds, where i figure i can hit the pose.....

any suggestions as to what would be cool.....

and please no "Raindrops on roses and whiskers on Kittens" Mary Poppins stuff or "Soooooooooooooomewheeeeeeeere Ooooooover the Raaaaaaainbooooow" (even though i like that song haha).


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

how heavy metal are we talking?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

whatever you do....please don't use ac/dc hell's bells.

that song is so old you probably don't even know it but somehow someway it seems to pop up a few times at every show.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Flex, have you ever been to a bb competition?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> whatever you do....please don't use ac/dc hell's bells.
> 
> that song is so old you probably don't even know it but somehow someway it seems to pop up a few times at every show.



I agree, actually there are several songs that should be on the "do not use at bodybuilding shows" list.


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> how heavy metal are we talking?



well, don't think they'd appreciate Pantera haha.


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> that song is so old you probably don't even know it



course i know it! its a great song haha. 

plus they play it at Gillette Stadium when the Patriots are on defense and they need a big stop....


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Flex, have you ever been to a bb competition?



nope not yet. i've seen a million of pro. comps on video, but none in person.

i know i gotta attend to learn many things, but i still have about another year. i plan on going to see them this spring/summer, to get ready for next fall....


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> there are several songs that should be on the "do not use at bodybuilding shows" list.



see, this is stuff i gotta know!! what songs should i avoid???

and anyone got suggestions.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I really like salivas music... Click click boom is the one i'm thinking of using. Right arm, left arm, front double.... click click BOOM!!


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

by the way - very cool that you're doing your homework well in advance.  definitely go to see some prejudgings before your show.  

i'd also avoid "Get The Funk Out" by Extreme and "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer.  i can't imagine you considering either...but i've seen both done far too many times.  

'course it's been a couple of years since i've gone to a show so maybe that has finally stopped....(the memory still haunts me though)


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

i'm probably gonna end up doing something slower, as i cannot dance and do that robotic shit like some of of the pros (i.e. Melvin Anthony) do.

therefore, i'm thinkin Top Gun theme song, Terminator theme song, Braveheart Techno remix or possibly a slow song from the Lord of the Rings....

if you guys have any other suggestions...i'd appreciate it....


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you have already decided to me. Maybe the Top Gun theme????? The main thing is to do something that is YOU. It's about you! This is a sport where you can be arrogant and sure of yourself! And be unique! Forget what everyone else has done or is doing. You have to do what is going to make you the most comfortable on stage. You are already going to be nervous as hell.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a great slow Saliva song.... cant think of the name right now.... post it later, its heavy but not if ya know what i mean


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> 1. Sounds like you have already decided to me. The main thing is to do something that is YOU. It's about you!
> 
> 2. This is a sport where you can be arrogant and sure of yourself!
> ...



1. no i havent decided yet, thats why i'm asking for suggestions. Top Gun is just what is on the frontburner, but theres a million other options. and i can't do something that's "me", they wouldnt appreciate Pantera's "Fuckin' Hostile" or Noreaga's "Melvin Flynt Da Hustla"

2. i'm not arrogand 1%. i'm actually very shy, modest and humble. as much as people love getting compliments and getting looked at in public when they wear tanktops for example, i'm the opposite. i don't even like wearing tanktops (unless i'm at the gym)

3. i'm trying to be unique, hence i'm asking for input....

4. i plan on doing something slower (as i said i'm not even gonna attempt that robotic dance shit haha), which is why i need suggestions and more suggestions for songs to find something thats perfect....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you consider yourself a natural performer?

Do you have any stage experience?

Are you comfortable getting up in front of a group of people?

When I designed my wife's posing routine I had to take these things into consideration. She had zero stage experience, is shy by nature and is not really much of a performer. So, we did a very simple routine, nothing fancy, and used a song by Prince (imagine that!) and it went well.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok...  Have you ever seen Ronin?  I think there are a TON of great songs in that movie.  Either rent the movie or pick up the sound track.  They are songs that I think could suit you well.  I plan on using one of them when/if I compete.  Plus the way you described yourself is how I am, thats why I think you will like them.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Do you consider yourself a natural performer?
> 
> Do you have any stage experience?
> ...



-no

-i get kinda nervous, but i don't think i'd be that nervous in a BB comp (i dont think), cuz i'm not the only one onstage in undies haha

-i plan on doing something pretty simple. show my strenghts, minimize my weaknesses and thats it.....


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok...  Have you ever seen Ronin?  I think there are a TON of great songs in that movie.  Either rent the movie or pick up the sound track.  They are songs that I think could suit you well.  I plan on using one of them when/if I compete.  Plus the way you described yourself is how I am, thats why I think you will like them.  Good luck bro.



i've seen it, but not for a while. i'll rent it sometime in the future and check it out...thanks for the suggestion 

and thanks for your support


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> --i get kinda nervous, but i don't think i'd be that nervous in a BB comp (i dont think), cuz i'm not the only one onstage in undies



in pre-judging that is true, the night show is a whole different story IMO.


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> in pre-judging that is true, the night show is a whole different story IMO.



no question.

but i think after i the pre-judging, i'd be fine doing my routine. obviously, like anything, its easier said than done. but if i feel i have my shit down, i think i'd do fine....

i just gotta find the right song so i can start practicing........


----------



## Vlar (Dec 22, 2003)

edited.. previously was way heavymetal.. 

Gracefully stepping out.. Music is powerful.. as a guitarist pick something that you can play in your mind, something that you can bring to the forfront that can sooth... to me its industrial type of music (in the heavy metal vein), rythmatic so to speak... course not a lyrics kinda man, but more instrumental... if lyrical choose the lyrics that ring true...


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 24, 2003)

Use the "Superman" theme song from the 1980's movies.


----------



## Flex (Jan 7, 2004)

i think i actually found the song that i've been "looking" for.

The theme song from Mike Tyson's punchout. guarenteed NOBODY has EVER used that, you'll have to play the game to hear it haha.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

I have the game.  Will listen tonight!  Where the hell have you been Flex?  Seemed like you dropped off the face of the planet.


----------



## Flex (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I have the game.  Will listen tonight!  Where the hell have you been Flex?  Seemed like you dropped off the face of the planet.



I'm on vaca. from school, and my computer's at school, so i can only post once in a while.........but don't worry, i'll be back in a few weeks haha

Bro, honestly, listen to that song,its AWESOME.............its the one when Mac is "training" for his championship bouts (Piston Honda is the 1st one).........he's running in a sweatsuit while his trainer is on a bike with NYC in the background.........

let me know what u think!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Yea I know that song... Mac in his PINK jumpsuit LMAO.  Man I havent played my NES in a long time.  I am gonna hook my Game Genie up and lay a few into Tyson later tonight


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

I will listen to the song.  Havent heard it in a while, so I cant really recall it at the moment.


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2004)

isnt it awesome, or what???

there's a few different speeds/beats so i can go both fast and slow. and guarenteed NOONE has EVER used that song haha (hopefully the judges are big Nintendo fans)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I didnt have time to listen to it yet   Tonight though I promise.

Maybe I will search the web for the file, give me a few.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

What about NOFX doing Last Caress... that would f'n rule for posing music...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, found it! 

http://members.aol.com/gallery7v/punchjog.mid

Man... If I ever do a routine, I will use some nintendo shit!  Probably some Ninja Gaiden


----------

